# Does anyone answer the phone?



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

My rant for this morning.Waiting for a couple people to call back to see if I can deliver hay.Coulda had a load there already!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Before answering machines and voice mail yes. And returning phone calls only when they need something right away. Gets to me as well! Martin


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Ps. When your pulling on the field with your bailer they'll find you...gotta have some 'right now'!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Nitram said:


> Ps. When your pulling on the field with your bailer they'll find you...gotta have some 'right now'!


Or if yer elbow deep in grease or hydro fluid.


----------

